# Custom buttons in Embedded Media Player



## crawdad (Sep 24, 2001)

Hello all. I am building a custom player that will have a wmv file playing in it. I have it set to hide controls because I want button images to control the video. The problem is I have some buttons working and others dont. Specifically, rewind and volume up and down give me a "object doesnt support this property or method" error. Does anyone know the javascript to enter to get these to work or does anyone know of a webpage that lists all the possible custom controls and their corresponding javascript?

Any help would be appreciated. If it would be helpful to post the code, please let me know.
Thanks again.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Here are the ones I know of.

Remember that you should not embed thr wmv file directly. You should use an asx file.

Also remember that the fast forward and reverse won't work on files that are not seekable.

wmp is the value for the name attribute for the embed tag I used.

It's better to use the object tag but I'm lazy today.

Here's an example of an asx file just in case you didn't know.

<ASX version="3.0">
<ENTRY><REF href="file.wmv" /></ENTRY>
</ASX>


----------



## crawdad (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks shadow, you da man. I was pulling my hair out because I was using onclick="videorewind" instead of fastreverse. Thanks again. I just need the correct commands for volume now and Ill be set. Thanks!


----------

